# Training MUA - do I charge F&F product cost for event makeups?



## CatsMeow (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey there - I'm currently training as a MUA through a makeup academy and I was wondering if I could have your thoughts on the following...

Even though I'm still training, should I charge product cost to those friends and family requesting me to do their makeups for events? 

In these circumstances I haven't offered my services, my friends have asked me if I could do their makeups. I'm sure it's not entirely a mooch situation as these people are my closest friends and are trying to help me out with 'practising'. However, I am using high-end quality products (MUFE), so it obviously costs me per application, especially in foundation, powder and primer (all MUFE HD).

So what do I do? When I'm certified (at the end of the year), I will definitely charge family and friends product cost, so I'm not out of pocket. But I don't know whether I can muster the courage to say, 'happy to do it, but I'm going to have to charge $20 to cover the cost of my product because it's expensive', because I'm still technically training.

I wouldn't charge family and friends if I approached _them _to practice a particular look or use for portfolio. But I think I would like to charge product cost if they approach me for particular event. My mum is a hairdresser and she has advised me to charge, eventhough I'm still training, because she thinks I shouldn't be out of pocket and not charging cheapens my craft.

ARGH!

HELP!

So far I've only done 2 applications for free, and that was a good 2 months ago. I've been politely ignoring hints of requests of late because I'm still sorting out my policy! LOL 

What do you think???


----------



## COBI (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it would depend.  Even if they ask you, if it's something as a developing MUA you think would be good or important to add to your portfolio, then you may want to absorb the cost.  However, I would also make it clear that is why you aren't charging, so that they expect you to do their makeup for free forever.

Beyond that, it is up to you to decide, if it's work (which should be paid) or a favor for a friend.


----------



## COBI (Jul 5, 2009)

If you're not comfortable with asking them to pay some product costs and you don't want to charge them, another option is to use their makeup.  It will give you some more exposure to adapting to different makeups and it will give you the option to say: I can use my makeup, but will need to charge you $xx or I can use your makeup for free, but I can't guarantee how long your makeup will stay "put" (unless of course they use the same brands as you.)

Good luck.


----------



## bis (Jul 5, 2009)

I think especially since you are in training and have less money it is definitely ok to ask them to cover the cost for the makeup itself, or like COBI suggested to offer to use theirs. You still do the work for free, right? I am pretty sure your friends will understand.


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 5, 2009)

I think you should ask them to pay, not as much seeing as you're still in training, but this is your job, why work for free? It's not bad to do someone's makeup free, but maybe the suggestion above ^^ use their products


----------



## paperfishies (Jul 5, 2009)

If you're just wanting to cover the costs of the makeup being used, it would only be like $5-$8, not $20. However if you are wanting to make a profit, I say go for it and charge them the $20. They wouldn't be able to get their makeup done anywhere else for $20 and IMO there is no problem asking them to pay you, after all your spending you're time, possibly using your car and gas to get to them, etc. I think the $20 would cover all of that.

If you really want to figure out the cost of each application, in terms of foundation, powder, primer, etc. Take the price of the product and divide that by the number of uses you will get out of it...sooo

if you paid $40 for a bottle of foundation and can get 45 uses out of it (that's a super low estimate as far as uses go) that would come out to .89 cents per use. Depending on your method of application, you can probably get upwards of 90 uses out of a bottle of foundation, which would come out to about .44 cents an application.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jul 9, 2009)

Since they are approching you and not the other way around, you can tell them to pay you.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Jul 15, 2009)

I wouldn't charge friend and family at all... unless it was a relative I didn't get along with in which case I doubt they'd ask me anyways

You're still in school so.... I mean honestly.


----------

